# wifi bridge



## geeklinux00 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi everybody.

*I* wanted to know the name of a program w*h*ich looks like network-manager but for FreeBSD. I want to create a WiFi bridge between two computer*s* w*h*ich works with *F*reeBSD.. Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2013)

geeklinux00 said:
			
		

> *I* wanted to know the name of a program w*h*ich looks like network-manager but for FreeBSD.


net-mgmt/wifimgr?



> I want to create a WiFi bridge between two computer*s* w*h*ich works with *F*reeBSD.. Any ideas?



Handbook: 32.5 Bridging


----------



## geeklinux00 (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you think this program can create a wireless bridge?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't think it can. As far as I know it's for connecting to a wireless network only.


----------



## geeklinux00 (Feb 7, 2013)

ok .. i keep looking for ... thanks anyway


----------

